

Syria's Palmyra Temple of Bel 'severely Damaged' by ISIS - 2510c39011c5
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-34103994

======
2510c39011c5
this reminds me of the destruction of the Parthenon in the late 17th
century...The stupid Ottoman Turks used the temple to store gunpowder. The
temple still had been relatively well preserved for 2 millenniums, until one
night in the year of 1687, the gunpowder blew up and severely damaged the
building. Much part of it had fallen into rubble...The next year after this
great explosion, the Turks took the rubble and built a small mosque upon the
ruins...Through the rest of the time, the survived remains continued to
crumble and disintegrate, and then becomes what we could see it today, which
is still a magnificent piece of monument...

But I could imagine it would be really really awe-inspiring, if we could see
how the Parthenon looked before the 17th century...

